# Valley Forge Rv Show



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

nothing like going to a rv show and getting psyched for the 08' camping season!! Valley Forge RV show Feb.7 to 10. I'll try not to get sucked into something new! but it is tempting


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sure...keep telling yourself you're "just looking"

Next thing you know you'll be towing home a new Outback.


----------



## jwcgc29 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sure...keep telling yourself you're "just looking"
> 
> Next thing you know you'll be towing home a new Outback.


Just came back from the RV show in Greensboro, NC....have been looking to upgrade from our Rockwood to an Outback 5th wheel, as we want more space, but love the white cabinet and Outback decor. The salesman for Americamp RV in NC said that the new Outback Sydney is getting a bedroom slide and fiberglass front cap....couldnt tell me anymore.....does anyone know anything about these changes for 09 and does anyone have any spy photos of what the new model will look like

Thanks


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

While I can't offer any input as to the 09 models, I can say !








Welcome to Outbackers and I'm sure you'll hear from someone about your questions.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jwcgc said:


> Just came back from the RV show in Greensboro, NC....have been looking to upgrade from our Rockwood to an Outback 5th wheel, as we want more space, but love the white cabinet and Outback decor. The salesman for Americamp RV in NC said that the new Outback Sydney is getting a bedroom slide and fiberglass front cap....couldnt tell me anymore.....does anyone know anything about these changes for 09 and does anyone have any spy photos of what the new model will look like


Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









I don't have info on their 2009 lineup (that is a long time from now) I'd suggest keeping the business card of the sales rep you met at the show and ping him every now and then.

You can also check Keystones web site. They update it often with new floorplans.


----------

